# Scent for oatmeal soap



## miggymoo (Jun 13, 2011)

Any ideas as to a good e.o. to add to oatmeal soap?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 13, 2011)

You could just use lavender.

Does it have to be an EO? NG has an Oatmeal Raisin FO that sounds yummy.


----------



## Relle (Jun 13, 2011)

I always use OMH,FO and add oatmeal.

If you want an EO especially I think any citrus goes well with oatmeal - sweet orange, lemon, clementine.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 13, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> I always use OMH,FO and add oatmeal.
> 
> If you want an EO especially I think any citrus goes well with oatmeal - sweet orange, lemon, clementine.



Where do you get your OMH FO? I've tried 2 different ones. The first one I didn't care for in soap. The second one was better but I still would like to try different ones.


----------



## Cirafly24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Soap Scent Review Board seems to like BB's OMH the best...I have some on the way right now. I'll let you know how I like it, and how it behaves


----------



## Hazel (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2011)

Hazel I buy mine from Natural Candle Supplies here in Sydney Australia. Not sure where they send to other than New Zealand.


----------



## miggymoo (Jun 14, 2011)

What about bergamot?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2011)

miggymoo - 

I don't know how well bergamot would last in CP since citrus EOs usually fade. Also, a lot of EOs don't hold up well in CP. 

I just realized I made the assumption you're making a CP batch. Is this correct?



			
				Relle9 said:
			
		

> Hazel I buy mine from Natural Candle Supplies here in Sydney Australia. Not sure where they send to other than New Zealand.



Thanks for the info. I was thinking about the OMH scent and it hit me maybe I don't like them just because I don't like the scent. I've been thinking about trying Oatmeal Stout from BB. I've heard good things about it and I thought I'd make another beer batch and add oatmeal to it. Of course, this will have to wait awhile because I just ordered 6 FOs from Moonworks. Yes, I am weak willed.


----------



## miggymoo (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep I am making cold process.


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2011)

Hazel, I think we're all addicted to FO's. To many to pick from and try.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Jun 15, 2011)

i make my Oatmeal soap with Almond Milk and Honey FO and i can't keep it in stock.  it's my best seller now.  even better than BRV which was the best seller for years.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Hazel, I think we're all addicted to FO's. To many to pick from and try.



I keep telling myself not to buy more and to use up what I have on hand.  :roll:  But these scents sounded sooo good, they're inexpensive and the shipping is very reasonable.

Sorry miggymoo - I didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2011)

What scent is BRV please ?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's Black Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## Relle (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## miggymoo (Jun 20, 2011)

Oooh I like the idea of honey and almond milk


----------

